
Ask HN: Looking for an interactive grep tool - nbrempel
I&#x27;m looking for a command line tool that I can pipe content into (like server logs) and search and filter it interactively. Something like grep but interactive and real-time.<p>Can anyone recommend a tool like this?<p>Thanks!
======
johncoltrane
[https://github.com/peco/peco](https://github.com/peco/peco)

~~~
nbrempel
cool, thanks

